# physical recovery after miscarr/D&C?



## politys (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am wondering how folks felt physically after their miscarriage and/or D&C. I had a missed miscarriage, discovered via ultrasound (my uterus 11 wks, the baby's growth was 6 wks) last Tuesday. I started to miscarry naturally over the weekend (passed tissue, had painful contractions), and then had a D & C to complete it on Monday (4 days ago). I had some digestive symptoms while pregnant (constipation mostly), and am still feeling that discomfort, with some occasional uterine and ovarian twinges, but no pain. I'm hardly bleeding at all, and am feeling much better. But I'm worried about the bloated feeling I have. Have others experienced this? Is it still from the pregnancy hormones and readjustment?

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## JunebugsMom (Jan 8, 2006)

I had a natural m/c and had quite a bit of bloating and gas afterwards. not sure why.


----------



## nicksmom03 (Nov 12, 2005)

I had a natural m/c also at 11 weeks but also had to have a D&E due to too much bleeding. I felt weak and had bad headaches for 4-5 days following. No bloating. I spotted for about a week and finally now after 12 days there is no more spotting. I feel completely back to normal now. I'm still taking prenatal vitamins and also an iron supplement. Hope that helps.


----------



## politys (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks JunebugsMom and nicksmom03,

It really helps to hear about your experiences







I think what I'm feeling is normal - I'm hardly spotting at the moment, and I suspect the twinges are related to my uterus shrinking and hormonal changes. I'm also taking an antibiotic the doctor prescribed as a routine precaution, so I'm sure that's not helping my GI tract (though I'm eating as much yogurt as I can). I guess I shouldn't worry unless I show the classic signs of infection, or if I'm not back to normal in a couple of weeks. It's hard not to be neurotic, after everything that's happened (I certainly don't want an infection in my uterus at this point!), but my doctor's great and I should probably trust my body too.


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

*


----------



## mom3b1? (Jun 3, 2007)

I've had a bunch of m/cs, inculding a recent one. I've never had a D&C ir D&E. I think those proceedures can be useful in rare cases, but usually the body does a better job of completeing a miscarriage on it's own.

I lost a baby at 9w 2d just this week. After a few days the bleeding was getting worse instead of better. I expected some pain, because my body had gotten used to having a baby inside and suddenly the baby was gone. Everything has to shrink, and that can be uncomfortable. However, the pain was increasing instead of decreasing, along with the bleeding. I had an ultrasound, and they saw that my uterus was completely empty. If there'd been some retained placenta I would have considered options, including d&c or d&e.

Lots of doctors do those proceedures routinely for all miscarriages. I think this puts moms at unnecessary risk for scratches, punctures, infection, scar tissue and so on.

I had an infection, without ever having had a vaginal exam etc. I"m not sure how it happened. They tried to do blood work but couldn't get a drop out of me, so they had to be content with other data. I had a fever, and felt ill, so they gave me abx for infection. This seems to have done the trick. The bleeding and pain are decreasing appropriately.

Kiley


----------



## politys (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks tie-dyed and Mom3b1?,

I really appreciate your thoughts. I'm definitely feeling better. My bloating has gone down a lot (I went shopping yesterday, and noticed that I can see more of my waist again in the full-length dressing room mirror), I'm hardly bleeding (just brownish stuff, and the tiniest amount now), and my energy is going up. I've been charting, and my temp went down right after D&C, then up for 4 days, then down for a day, then up a little today.


----------



## moderngal (Jun 7, 2006)

it took me about a week after my D&E to really start bleeding. then it was just like a heavy period.
I had hyperemesis right away with the pregnancy, so I actually felt so much better right after the surgery. It was about 10 days or so until I felt more like myself again though. Although- emotionally is another story...


----------



## mamalara (Nov 5, 2006)

Everyone is different- I bled a little longer and felt pregnancy symptoms for longer than I expected. I bled pretty heavily following a d&c for about 3 weeks, plus a few days even. I felt the same pregnancy symptomsI'd been experiencing, too, which seemed to diminish after about 6 weeks or so. It was such a great feeling to be "back to normal," at least physically.


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, I felt bloated too. And to top in off I got some not so pretty pimples too.


----------



## mom3b1? (Jun 3, 2007)

I miscarried one week ahead of you but didn't have a D&C. I woke up in the middle of the night between Monday and Tuesday, and lost the baby. I felt like something more was wrong, and when I began to run a fever got myself checked. The miscarriage was complete but I had an infection.

Now I'm feeling fine, just a little tired. My kids have been having their own health issues and I've not been getting much sleep. I can't tell if the m/c is making me more tired than I would normally be. The pain and discomfort in my abdomin has been gone for maybe 3 or four days. The bleeding is down to an occasional small brown/pink streak.

Kiley


----------

